# Example Contracts



## mcs lawn rescue (Nov 28, 2003)

Does anyone on this site possibly have a sample snowremoval contract that they could post to give me an idae of wording?

chris


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't figure this out, but open your web browser and enter " sample snow plow contracts " do a search you'll see three or four of them.

You can also search this sit under " contracts " you'll be amazed at how many different suggestions you see. This topic has been discussed 100's of time here and there is a ton of info, do the search !!


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

There were several threads on this subject a month or two ago. Look back a few pages. I posted my contract for all to see.


----------



## mcs lawn rescue (Nov 28, 2003)

thanx

chris


----------



## BLinindoll (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.manchvegas.net/mvp/plow_contract.htm


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here is the link I was tring to show youSnow Plow Contracts


----------



## Mower Boy (Dec 11, 2003)

Call John Allin's company


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLinindoll _
> *http://www.manchvegas.net/mvp/plow_contract.htm *


You know to be a fly in the ointment here.I belive this contract is written improper.The term snow removal means they are removing snow?shouldnt the term be snow clearing or plowing.snow removal implies removing the snow witch should be written in as contract as an option service if its needed.and aslo salting if offered or needed


----------



## BLinindoll (Nov 7, 2003)

Good point. Something that should be changed for clarification.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

When it comes to the legality of your contract,,,,be specific in your wording. There is a BIG difference in removal & plowing services. All to often small companies call themselves>> XYZ snow removal and mis-use the word removal in there contract. There are people out there that prey on these types of contractors and when it comes to getting what they want.....They get it due to improper contractual wording.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

My major client is a high profile attorney who owns office buildings. He has a monster blanket liability policy and his office handles my insurance issues with their carrier, I just pay the bill. Due to his DEEP pockets, he covers the major liability on his buildings and I provide snow removal by the hour with no contract. The lack of a contract reduces my legal exposure and forces me to provide a high quality service as my services can cutoff with a phone call. Most commercial building owners have staggering liability policies and the liability policy carried by the plow contractor is redundant. I have found it very profitable to work together with strong clients. If a client is always torturing you over money or arguing over the number of pushes or inches of snow, maybe it's time to move on. If you are providing a high quality service and standing behind your work, there is a corresponding client out there for you.


----------

